# Did You See Those Blazer Jersey Dresses!!!!!!!!



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

go to www.oregonlive/blazers.com. click on the word blazer bogg and scroll down. Are they hot or what


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> go to www.oregonlive/blazers.com. click on the word blazer bogg and scroll down. Are they hot or what


Heh...they are quite cool prom outfits


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Lovin this pic , What a way to rep Portland baby 
SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I find it very funny that Oregonlive is so on top of things. I mean posting the same photos that I did a week later? Wonder where they got the photos from? Hmmmmmm, looks like someone left the door open and we have a spy! :whatever:

Basketballboards.net (Prom Photos are in)


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

That is some ugly azz crap, at least they showed pdx love.


----------

